# Hộp giấy đựng thức ăn chất lượng giá rẻ



## ToLyRVC

Thị trường online phát triển mạnh những năm gần đây kết hợp với dịch vụ giao hàng nhanh chóng đã giúp cho ngành hàng thực phẩm phát triển mạnh. Nhu cầu sử dụng bao bì giấy như các loại *hộp giấy đựng thức ăn*, tô giấy, ly giấy,… tăng trưởng nhanh chóng.

Hơn nữa, nhịp sống gấp gáp và nhu cầu công việc đòi hỏi mọi thứ cũng phải ưu tiên tính nhanh, gọn, tiện lợi. Người tiêu dùng chọn lựa những sản phẩm, dịch vụ đáp ứng tính tiện lợi nhưng vẫn phải đảm bảo sức khỏe. Do vậy mà các sản phẩm giấy thay thế nhựa dùng một lần là lựa chọn hàng đầu ở hiện tại cũng là xu thế trong tương lai.

Bên cạnh đựng cơm và các món bún xào, mì xào thì hộp giấy đựng thức ăn vặt cũng rất tiện lợi và hợp lý. Hộp giấy đựng được tất cả các loại thức ăn vặt như: sushi, nem nướng, bánh cuốn, bánh tráng trộn, khoai chiên, gà rán, trái cây,…

*Hộp giấy đựng thức ăn* được thiết kế nhỏ gọn, tiện lợi. Mặt trong hộp được tráng một lớp chống thấm dầu và chống thấm nước, đảm bảo thực phẩm được bảo quản tốt nhất gửi đến người tiêu dùng.






*Hộp giấy kraft* dễ dàng phân hủy trong môi trường tự nhiên trong 12 tuần, không để lại hậu quả nghiêm trọng và các tác động xấu đến môi trường. Giảm thiểu lượng rác thải khó phân hủy đổ ra môi trường hàng ngày.

Hộp màu nâu kraft – gam màu nhẹ nhàng, thiết kế đơn giản nhưng tôn lên sự sang trọng và màu sắc của món ăn. Khách hàng cũng ưu ái và ưa thích hơn khi sử dụng món ăn được đựng trong hộp giấy an toàn và đẹp mắt.

Hộp giấy được dùng nhiều tại các quán ăn take away, cửa hàng; các khu công cộng như sân bay, trường học, bệnh viện, các buổi triển lãm, hoạt động tình nguyện, dã ngoại, du lịch,… Mặc dù không ăn uống tại nhà nhưng bạn vẫn thấy thoải mái, không hề bất tiện khi có Hộp giấy mang đi tiện lợi.

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể trực tiếp in logo, những ý tưởng độc đáo, thông điệp, thông tin món ăn lên Hộp giấy. Với số lượng ít thì có thể in decal rồi dán lên vẫn đẹp và độc đáo.

*Liên hệ để biết thêm chi tiết:

Công ty TNHH RVC

ĐC: số 11, đường số 7, khu phố 7, Hiệp Bình Chánh, Thủ Đức, TP HCM

Hotline: 0975.663.984

Zalo: 0919.192.294*


----------

